# I have 2 knives stuck in customs



## Barmoley (Jan 16, 2020)

Need some help figuring out how to get status for 2 knives from Sweden that are stuck in Chicago. One has been there since 12/20/2019 the other 1/3/2020. I contacted USPS, but they claim that since the knives haven't physically been picked up by USPS, there is nothing they can do. All I have are these 

Your item has been processed through our facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 5:13 pm on December 20, 2019.

Your item has been processed through our facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 2:45 pm on January 3, 2020.

Anyone had similar experience and is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## MrHiggins (Jan 16, 2020)

This happened to me once, too. I talked to the postmaster at my little rural post office and she made it her life mission to get my knives to me (there's not too much else to do for her, I imagine). She made a bunch of calls and I had my knives a few days later.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 16, 2020)

Similar experience, yes, but solutions, no. Sometimes U.S. Customs releases packages in a few days on other occasions it can take many weeks. I see no pattern in my own experience and more often than not it looks like they never opened the package. I suspect it may have to do with who's processing queue your knife ends up in. I've dealt with some really nice people in U.S. Customs and a number of others far less nice and considerate.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 16, 2020)

I had similar experience as well. There isn't much you need to do. I had knives stuck at customs many times now. At the end I always received them. 
However if you received the 2nd shipment first before the first shipment passes customs, I would call somebody.


----------



## YG420 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yea ive had this happen a few times. Very frustrating and gives me anxiety for sure, but at the end of the day they all managed to make their way home, even after close to 2 months in some cases. I think theres a link on the usps website where you can escalate things, but it never worked for me as far as them putting any extra effort into looking for the item and they just came when they did.


----------



## Keat (Jan 16, 2020)

I also just had two coming in from Sweden through Chicago customs. On December 18th they were: Processed Through Facility ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) - and then the next update was Jan 11th when they were at my local post-office, no update in between. They were received safe and sound. 

It is very frustrating, but hopefully yours are right behind mine. I found it best not to think about it much, which is difficult.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks guys. Makes me feel a bit better. I've had knives stuck especially from Russia, but not from Sweden before.


----------



## childermass (Jan 16, 2020)

Happened to me too, from the senders side. Got a package with stones (Austria to Florida) stuck in New York customs for weeks. The were delivered safely but tracking didn’t update anymore, not even upon delivery.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 16, 2020)

Guess a lot of contraband coming in now from Sweden, lol. I've had similar experiences but as you've figured out by now, it's just random bad luck. Upside is that package is safe and you know where it is, fingers crossed it won't be long.


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 16, 2020)

Barmoley, I'm having the same issue. I have a Dalman stuck at ISC-Chicago since 1/3 as well. I keep checking the tracking and nothing changes. My last Dalman took 11 days to get to me from chicago, but this one is even worse now. Very frustrating. 

On the other hand, stuff from JNS always gets to me (In NY/NJ) in 2 days.


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 16, 2020)

Coincidentally mine says 2:45 pm on 1/3 as well:

_*January 3, 2020 at 2:45 pm

Processed Through Facility

ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) *_


----------



## RDalman (Jan 16, 2020)

Damnit, looks like I need to try sorting a deal with some other courier! This has happened on the rare occasion but this is annoying.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 16, 2020)

Bcos17 said:


> Coincidentally mine says 2:45 pm on 1/3 as well:
> 
> _*January 3, 2020 at 2:45 pm
> 
> ...



Yeah, I already receive a knife from Australia I bought on 12/30/19, came Monday 1/13



RDalman said:


> Damnit, looks like I need to try sorting a deal with some other courier! This has happened on the rare occasion but this is annoying.



Not really your fault, usually there are no issues, I guess Chicago decided to take a long break for both Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 16, 2020)

I agree, I think it has to do with where the packages enter the country and go through customs. For some reason stuff from Sweden goes through Chicago and its always delayed.


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 16, 2020)

LAX is also really bad for this


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 16, 2020)

Jon-cal said:


> LAX is also really bad for this


I had good experience with LAX, Australian stuff comes through LAX. There is most likely no rhyme or reason for any of it.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 16, 2020)

I just remembered almost the same exact thing happened with my isasmedjan. It entered the country within 2-3 days of departure. Then, sat in Chicago for 2 1/2 weeks...instead of the tracking updating it was at my door the next morning.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 16, 2020)

I've bought 2 knives from CC in Sweden and both got to me within a week.


----------



## McMan (Jan 16, 2020)

Easy answer here—ORD is a time swamp. Expect multiple weeks there, though there are often exceptions.


----------



## Barashka (Jan 18, 2020)

Mine (incidentally a Dalman) got stuck at ORD from January 1st to 11th .. but then got kinda lost in USPS and finally delivered 5 days later ..


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 18, 2020)

Trump is angry because swedes arrested his friend asap rock


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 18, 2020)

Whatever you do, never ever try to send stuff back to Sweden. Customs loves keeping my knives there for months for no obvious reasons. One reason to keep things domestic I guess... Isasmedjan and Dalman ftw!


----------



## childermass (Jan 18, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Isasmedjan and Dalman ftw!


Could be worse


----------



## daveb (Jan 18, 2020)

In the US it's unionized civil service. Welfare with retirement benefits.


----------



## Barashka (Jan 19, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Customs loves keeping my knives there for months for no obvious reasons


Conspiracy hat on: they might just be using the knives secretly .. I wouldn' t put it past them.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 22, 2020)

Some update. One of the knives arrived, but the one that got to Chicago on 1/3, still no word about the one from 12/20. So I am glad only 1 of the knives is missing, but now I am even more concerned about the one stuck since 12/20.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah, that’s kinda a long time.


----------



## McMan (Jan 22, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Some update. One of the knives arrived, but the one that got to Chicago on 1/3, still no word about the one from 12/20. So I am glad only 1 of the knives is missing, but now I am even more concerned about the one stuck since 12/20.


Seriously, customs at O'Hare truly is a time-sink, a dimension unto itself. I've had stuff clear in a day and other stuff sit for 6+ weeks. For me, the norm's been about a month there. 
So, I'd say you're still in the "yup, it's O'Hare" window. If it doesn't arrive by the end of the month, though, it's fair to say you'll be in a similar but much worse window--the "Yup, it _was_ O'Hare" window...


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm at 19 days now, cleared on 1/3/20 and no sign of it yet. Not good times.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 22, 2020)

McMan said:


> Seriously, customs at O'Hare truly is a time-sink, a dimension unto itself. I've had stuff clear in a day and other stuff sit for 6+ weeks. For me, the norm's been about a month there.
> So, I'd say you're still in the "yup, it's O'Hare" window. If it doesn't arrive by the end of the month, though, it's fair to say you'll be in a similar but much worse window--the "Yup, it _was_ O'Hare" window...


Come-on Noah, you are right there, go yell at someone for me.


----------



## Nikabrik (Jan 22, 2020)

I've had a couple packages in customs in Kansas since April. Fortunately it's inexpensive stuff from China. I don't get the impression that customers getting their stuff is a priority for US customs.


----------



## McMan (Jan 22, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Come-on Noah, you are right there, go yell at someone for me.


Going to O'Hare requires a trip to the dentist afterwards just to relax...


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 23, 2020)

This thread caught my attention. I've got two packages stuck in Chicago as of today from what I can tell (thanks, Noah, for volunteering to go yell at someone!) and both are coming from Sweden. Both items are knives, from Dalman and Smide. The Dalman cleared on 1/3, just like others. I suspect many of us here bought from @RDalman at the same time and he shipped at the same time. Frustrating. I followed up with my local post office but to no avail. I'll let everyone know if/when I get mine. I have a formal inquiry into the post office.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 23, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> This thread caught my attention. I've got two packages stuck in Chicago as of today from what I can tell (thanks, Noah, for volunteering to go yell at someone!) and both are coming from Sweden. Both items are knives, from Dalman and Smide. The Dalman cleared on 1/3, just like others. I suspect many of us here bought from @RDalman at the same time and he shipped at the same time. Frustrating. I followed up with my local post office but to no avail. I'll let everyone know if/when I get mine. I have a formal inquiry into the post office.


The one that came today is Dalman, so there is hope for you. Did you get monster AEB-L? I thought of you when I saw it.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 23, 2020)

You are exactly right! I had to work hard for it (or quickly??) but I snagged it. 275x63 and if looks are any indication it's going to be a keeper.


----------



## Barashka (Jan 23, 2020)

I was very tempted by the 275x63, but ended up clicking madly for the 275x57 one .. and that's the one that got stuck in customs.

I'm not sure there's really a way around it, maybe DHL from EU might do better as they use FedEx here .. but honestly there little difference and customs will happen ether way.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 23, 2020)

Always use DHL in Chicago. They use they’re own customs clearing house. Like anything and everything in Chicago there will be a traffic Jam, but you will eventually get what is yours. What happens when your the corrupt/liberal cesspool of America.


----------



## Barashka (Jan 24, 2020)

Chicagohawkie said:


> corrupt/liberal


I wouldn't try to bring party connotations with corruption against liberals with current political situation.

.. but I agree, Chicago corruption level is just unreal. And now taxes are increasing .. to pay for more corruption.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 24, 2020)

75 percent of the state would love to see the Don arrive drain this swamp.


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 24, 2020)

My Dalman finally showed up today. There’s still hope!


----------



## Barashka (Jan 24, 2020)

Enjoy the Dalman! Well worth the wait : )


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 24, 2020)

I need that hope, I need that hope! My Dalman and Smide are still MIA. @Bcos17 - did the tracking ever pick up that it left customs or did it just show up? USPS hasn't been any help, they said it all up to customs and border patrol.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 24, 2020)

Guys! USPS is a run down Bankrupt Govt Org. It's best employees are right out the unemployment office. Dont bother with tracking, it will just show up at some point.


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 24, 2020)

@Bradleycrew After a couple weeks with no updates, I added my phone number for text updates on the USPS tracking page. I never got any updates that it left Chicago or was in transit, but I got a text this morning saying it had arrived at my local "unit" and was expected for delivery today.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah, my Dalman showed up, bit still missing isasmedjan and Smide.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2020)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Guys! USPS is a run down Bankrupt Govt Org. It's best employees are right out the unemployment office. Dont bother with tracking, it will just show up at some point.


One of my sisters works for USPS. She has been able to look up shipments before and find info the local post office would not search for. They have the ability to pull a lot of info on shipments, you just need to find someone who will actually take the time to do so.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 25, 2020)

My local post office that I use all the time is not helpful at all. They claim there is nothing they can do.


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 25, 2020)

I had the same thing happen to a Catcheside going through NYC. Took close to a month to arrive and tracking never updated. Only so much you can do, file a claim, try other post offices to find someone wiling to help if you can and definitely go at a slow time when they're not busy, since they'll be much more likely to do some digging without a queue.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 25, 2020)

Even filing a claim for international is not straight forward, at least on line. Will need to go talk to them again.


----------



## mack (Jan 25, 2020)

Guys, just don't buy Dalmans anymore. I make sure, that Robin doesn't have to fear a loss in profits in buying them all.

Mack.

P.s. just kidding of course, hopefully you receive your knives soon.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 25, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> One of my sisters works for USPS. She has been able to look up shipments before and find info the local post office would not search for. They have the ability to pull a lot of info on shipments, you just need to find someone who will actually take the time to do so.


Lol! Good luck with that! Gladly post a photo of our local office..... something right off the banana boat. Pre school intelligence.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2020)

Well I was able to get some info on why USPS cannot get the info. USPS cannot see into the Customs office, and there is an international system to track international registered mail that is not open to the USPS (or to most anyone else). USPS can only see the item until it hits US Customs, and then they are blind. Some people have access to that other system, but only a small percentage.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 26, 2020)

GOOD NEWS: my Dalman showed up out of the blue this weekend. Tracking shows it in Chicago, then delivered to Portland. Nothing in between. Ordered it on 1/1 and arrived on 1/25. On to waiting for the next one - at least I can feel better knowing it ~~should~~ get here eventually.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 26, 2020)

Good news indeed. My Dalman arrived too not Isasmedjan though, and this one has been stuck 2 weeks longer. Really annoyed.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 14, 2020)

It is here, it is here

Thank you @WildBoar for hooking me up with the phone number and some info. I don't know if me yelling at people did anything, but it sure made me feel better and it finally arrived after almost 2 month in customs, I hope it made friends....looks pretty happy and well rested.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 14, 2020)

Congrats!

My sister is here at my house -- she arrived a few hours ago. She was happy when she just heard. She said she has been checking the tracking number every couple of days, and there was no update. She also indicated the complaint you registered was closed less than 4 hours later, which meant they did not take the time to really look into it.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 14, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My sister is here at my house -- she arrived a few hours ago. She was happy when she just heard. She said she has been checking the tracking number every couple of days, and there was no update. She also indicated the complaint you registered was closed less than 4 hours later, which meant they did not take the time to really look into it.



Please thank your sister from me.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 14, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Please thank your sister from me.


Will do. She wishes she could have done more. Glad it showed up!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 15, 2020)

My local USPS sucks. They never answer the phone. They even refused to ship my package one time because my PayPal label used another zip code as departure post office. I filed a complaint to USPS online only to have the issue closed because it was transferred back to the local post office to resolve.

If I go ask for help on tracking, I am afrade they might just laugh at my face.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 15, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> My local USPS sucks. They never answer the phone. They even refused to ship my package one time because my PayPal label used another zip code as departure post office. I filed a complaint to USPS online only to have the issue closed because it was transferred back to the local post office to resolve.
> 
> If I go ask for help on tracking, I am afrade they might just laugh at my face.


How do you file complaints about USPS employees? I’m ready to light up the whole staff.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 15, 2020)

I had better luck getting my Isasmedjan, he shipped it on the 3rd and I got it yesterday (the 13th). Luck of the draw I guess.

I am glad you finally got your knives!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 15, 2020)

*File a Complaint with the U.S. Postal Service*

If you have a complaint about the U.S. Postal Service (USPS), need more information, or have a suggestion or compliment, you can let them know in one of several ways:


Use the USPS website’s Email Us form. Select an inquiry type that most closely relates to the complaint or question that you have. On the website, you can also file a claim or request a refund for shipping.


----------

